# Fiber glass pole pruner, wobbly....



## Guran (Jul 29, 2012)

I just bought a fiber glass pole pruner, 14 feet long (4 meter) and I just tried it and was a bit disappointed that it was so wobbly. It was really hard to put any pressure on the pruning saw because the pole was so "wobbly". Is this just how it is? Should I go for a aluminum pole instead? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 29, 2012)

what brand poles are they... jameson and marvin poles are industry standard and will without doubt get the job done. If you bought some POS no name brand then you got what you payed for.


----------



## troythetreeman (Jul 30, 2012)

yeah, i use jameson, they really arent wobbly till i stack 3, which i rarely do
mine are the filled core type fiberglass hot sticks
aluminum is a great conductor


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a 16' fiberglass pole, but it's actually pretty stable even extended all the way out. A bit heavy if you're reaching out far from vertical, but solid enough to get the job done.

It's a Corona BTW.


----------



## troythetreeman (Jul 30, 2012)

good sharp saw on the end of that pole it doesnt really need pressure, just pull it and itll cut


----------



## Tree Pig (Jul 30, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> I have a 16' fiberglass pole, but it's actually pretty stable even extended all the way out. A bit heavy if you're reaching out far from vertical, but solid enough to get the job done.
> 
> It's a Corona BTW.



Corona = POS stay away from it. I real fiberglass pole set is cheap dont buy junk.


----------



## 046 (Jul 30, 2012)

got a slew of Jamison poles. mostly 6ft with a few 4ft and 8ft filled poles. 
and yes it really is worth investing in quality gear. 

3x 6ft poles + blade assembly = 20-21ft 
adding a forth makes entire setup pretty flexy. 
a fifth pole is really hard to control.


----------



## Carburetorless (Jul 30, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> Corona = POS stay away from it. I real fiberglass pole set is cheap dont buy junk.



The one I have is pretty well built. I wouldn't call it junk. I've had more expensive poles that didn't last long at all.

It has the same blade as the more expensive poles(like tree pig is trying to sell), with a 3X lopper, and far as I can tell it's just as well made.

I wish it were about half the weight it is, but still it's not that heavy.


----------



## carolinaclimber (Jul 31, 2012)

*core filled*

We just got some core filled jameson (i think, they may be marvin) poles with a double-pully lopper setup. They seem to be stiffer than the hollow ones. We typically use 2 6ft sections and they usually do really well. A little more pricey but they are worth the money, plus if I remember right they're individually tested to 100kv. I've had fiskars, corona, etc, but the high end core filled poles seem to be alot more effective for me.


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 31, 2012)

Bailey's has this on fire sale. I bought mine a few months ago and have used the heck out of it. I really like it but it is the only pole saw I have owned.

Bailey's - Silky 17-939 Hayauchi 21' Telescoping Pole Pruner Pruning Saw


----------



## Rudedog (Jul 31, 2012)

Del_ said:


> That is one steal of a deal!



The only problem with it is that they don't make a pruner attachment at this point.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2012)

I have the Stihl PP 800 pole and PS 80 saw its just like the Silky Hayauchi but unlike the Silky you can get a pruner head for it.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 31, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Bailey's has this on fire sale. I bought mine a few months ago and have used the heck out of it. I really like it but it is the only pole saw I have owned.
> 
> Bailey's - Silky 17-939 Hayauchi 21' Telescoping Pole Pruner Pruning Saw



Wow. Thanks for the heads up. $163 plus free shipping.
Phil


----------



## Guran (Aug 3, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> what brand poles are they... jameson and marvin poles are industry standard and will without doubt get the job done. If you bought some POS no name brand then you got what you payed for.



Thanks for all input. Yes, I supose I have gotten what I've paid for. This is a no name telescopic pole. 
Are there solid/filled poles that are telescopic? Or do these come in sections only?
Or are there any hollow telescopic poles that are just as sturdy/rigid as the filled ones?


----------



## gemniii (Sep 3, 2012)

Guran said:


> Thanks for all input. Yes, I supose I have gotten what I've paid for. This is a no name telescopic pole.
> Are there solid/filled poles that are telescopic? Or do these come in sections only?
> Or are there any hollow telescopic poles that are just as sturdy/rigid as the filled ones?


How could you make a filled pole saw telescope unless only the innermost section was filled?

I'm wanting fiberglass for trimming around service drops at the 5 houses I maintain. Is the Silky Todoku Fiberglass Pole Saw worth $430? Of course they have a CYA warning on it of


> DANGER! RISK OF ELECTROCUTION! DO NOT USE THIS FIBERGLASS POLE SAW WITHIN 50 FEET (15 METERS) OF POWER LINES OR ELECTRICAL WIRES.



When I get 50' away I don't need the fiberglass.


----------



## Guran (Sep 3, 2012)

gemniii said:


> How could you make a filled pole saw telescope unless only the innermost section was filled?



Yeah, well I can see that my post was'nt the most clever one, now when I read it. :msp_unsure:


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2012)

Guran said:


> I just bought a fiber glass pole pruner, 14 feet long (4 meter) and I just tried it and was a bit disappointed that it was so wobbly. It was really hard to put any pressure on the pruning saw because the pole was so "wobbly". Is this just how it is? Should I go for a aluminum pole instead? Thanks for any input.



Stay away from aluminum it can get someone killed!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Stay away from aluminum it can get someone killed!



Not if you know what you're doing.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 3, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Not if you know what you're doing.



What if someone else picks it up? Accidents can happen no matter what you know!I do know that's why I say stay away from aluminum poles! Feel free to use aluminum then.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 3, 2012)

I have one of the heavier-duty, Corona 14' telescoping pole saws at home, and some of the fiberglass sectional poles in the work trailer.

Pretty much agree with the comments above, especially with _troythetreeman_ about a sharp saw. I can work with some flex in the pole if the saw is really biting through the wood. The telescoping feature is nice for storage, and to get a custom length/height. 

The sectional poles are stiffer, but heavier, and allow you to fit some of the higher quality saws. I like a curved saw blade with a hook at the end to help keep it in the cut.

Philbert


----------



## pbtree (Sep 4, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Not if you know what you're doing.



I disagree with this statement... a race car driver knows what he is doing but still buckles up.....

Fiberglass poles are safer, and will help avoid injury for any lapses in human judgement....


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 4, 2012)

pbtree said:


> I disagree with this statement... a race car driver knows what he is doing but still buckles up.....
> 
> Fiberglass poles are safer, and will help avoid injury for any lapses in human judgement....



A Silky is safer than a chain saw too. I use fiberglass around wires and aluminun all other times. If you don't know poking an aluminun pole saw in power lines can kill you then i guess you deserve what you got coming.


----------



## pbtree (Sep 4, 2012)

I use foam filled Jameson poles, and they are pretty good as far as not wobbling as yo state.... Any pole, once you move much beyond 12 feet, is going to flex.... 

Pole saws should cut fine on the pull..... the pole does not need to be that rigid.


----------



## pbtree (Sep 4, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> A Silky is safer than a chain saw too. I use fiberglass around wires and aluminun all other times. If you don't know poking an aluminun pole saw in power lines can kill you then i guess you deserve what you got coming.



So, you advocate people less intelligent than you should use aluminum poles and just get fried because they are not smart enough to know better?


----------



## pbtree (Sep 4, 2012)

:msp_biggrin:


Guran said:


> Yeah, well I can see that my post was'nt the most clever one, now when I read it. :msp_unsure:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 4, 2012)

pbtree said:


> So, you advocate people less intelligent than you should use aluminum poles and just get fried because they are not smart enough to know better?



No thats not my point at all, i'm saying if you don't know what you're doing then leave it alone. And when i say you i don't mean you specifically.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 4, 2012)

What bout lightening :msp_wink:


----------



## 046 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> Bailey's has this on fire sale. I bought mine a few months ago and have used the heck out of it. I really like it but it is the only pole saw I have owned.
> 
> Bailey's - Silky 17-939 Hayauchi 21' Telescoping Pole Pruner Pruning Saw



really like my Silky hand saws, but would not get a Silky Pole saw... too fragile ... 
Cuts super fast because it uses same blade as larger Silky hand saw. 

hollow fiberglass poles are not meant to insulate against electrical shock. 
only the filled glass poles are rated for electrical protection, then only if kept in pristine condition. 

got 6-8 Jamison hollow pole sections but only one filled pole that only gets pulled out when there's any chance of electrical contact. then only for low voltage lines. 

stay away from any HIGH voltage lines!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 5, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> A Silky is safer than a chain saw too. I use fiberglass around wires and aluminun all other times. If you don't know poking an aluminun pole saw in power lines can kill you then i guess you deserve what you got coming.



Really dude! what if you dont see it because it is hidden in a thick evergreen?Dont tell me about aluminum alright I already seen a good man die!!!!:msp_sad:And what about the poor guy that only has a aluminum pole and needs it to finish a job to feed his family and pay bills and refuses to be a quitter and uses the aluminum near wires anyway just to finish?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 5, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Really dude! what if you dont see it because it is hidden in a thick evergreen?Dont tell me about aluminum alright I already seen a good man die!!!!:msp_sad:



Like i said if someone doesn't know what their doing and doesn't know what tool to use when and where then leave it alone. i agree a firewood guy or just an average Joe might not know and shouldn't use aluminun but some people are trained around HV lines and know what they're doing and know not to use aluminum around power lines and i fall in that catergory. Feel free to use what you want but i prefer aluminun AWAY from power lines. Im not here to argue, fair enough?


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 5, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Like i said if someone doesn't know what their doing and doesn't know what tool to use when and where then leave it alone. i agree a firewood guy or just an average Joe might not know and shouldn't use aluminun but some people are trained around HV lines and know what they're doing and know not to use aluminum around power lines and i fall in that catergory. Feel free to use what you want but i prefer aluminun AWAY from power lines. Im not here to argue, fair enough?



I just want to let people know what they are dealing with.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 5, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I just want to let people know what they are dealing with.



Fair enough. :msp_thumbup:


----------

